# Vaseline



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

_*
A man doing market research for the Vaseline Company knocked at the
door and was greeted by a young woman with three small children running
around at her feet.

"I'm doing some research for Vaseline. Have you ever used the product?"
She said, "Yes. My husband and I use it all the time."
"If you don't mind my asking," he said, "what do you use it for?"
"We use it for sex," she said.
The researcher was a little taken aback. "Usually people lie to me and
say they use it on a child's bicycle chain or to help with a gate
hinge. But, in fact, I know that most people do use it for sex. I
admire you for your honesty. Since you've been so frank so far, can you
tell me exactly HOW you use it for sex?"

The woman said, "I don't mind telling you at all. 
My husband and I put it on the doorknob and it keeps the kids out."*_


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: [album] :lol: [/album]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

lol lol lol lol lol X9999


----------

